# 1&1 Managed-Server - Verantwortlich für Cookie-Gültigkeit?



## ev0lst (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher immer auf einem 1&1 Rootserver gearbeitet und dort war auch alles in Ordnung. Nun habe ich das Loginscript (welches ich auf dem Root einwandfrei nutzen konnte) auf dem Managed-Server von 1&1 gespielt und merke, dass dort nur ein Login für ca. 1 Minute möglich ist.... Danach schmeißt mich das Script (Ablauf der Session) aus dem Script.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte und wie ich das handhaben kann?

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (12. Januar 2007)

Ich denke mal, du arbeitest mit PHP: die Gültigkeit der Sitzungscookies lässt sich einstellen.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich gehe auch einfach mal von PHP aus. 
Wie Gumbo schon gesagt hat, lässt sich die Gültigkeitsdauer einstellen.
Mit phpinfo() kannst Du Dir in der Sektion "session" die Einstellung anzeigen lassen.
Sollte dort für die Gültigkeitsdauer eine 0 oder eine höhere Zeit (in Sekunden) stehen als wie Dein Problem auftaucht, dann ist das Problem wohl an anderer Stelle zu suchen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ev0lst (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Danke für die Antworten. Ja, es ist PHP 4.4.4, also die aktuelles Version der 1&1 Managed-Server.

Ich habe euch mal ein Bild angehangen, indem die Einstellungen zu sehen sind.

*//EDIT*

Ich habe bisher immer den Firefox genuzt. Habe es nun einmal mit dem IE6 probiert und es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Handelt es sich doch nur um Einstellungen des Browsers? Es ist aber nur bei 1&1 Managed-Servern so.


----------

